# Anyone an artist?



## evilvampire (Oct 4, 2010)

Greetings everyone, new here.... figured i would ask if anyone does any form of art? I hope this isnt posted already searched and the list was so long to go through all of them but didnt see anything specifically for artists so... I do dark art most would consider here is a piece of mine.... i have a gallery but wasnt sure if i was allowed to post the link or not... if you want to know the link pm me.

This is called Alter Ego for some reason I got alot of favorites on this one...


----------



## MattB (Oct 5, 2010)

Not an artist, but I can't believe no one else commented on this yet...excellent!!


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 5, 2010)

This is awesome... forgive my ignorance but what medium is it?


----------



## MissHoney (Oct 5, 2010)

Beautifully dark.
I am a photographer. Yay creativity!


----------



## evilvampire (Oct 6, 2010)

MattB said:


> Not an artist, but I can't believe no one else commented on this yet...excellent!!



Thanks Matt, got your pm by the way!


----------



## evilvampire (Oct 6, 2010)

SuperMishe said:


> This is awesome... forgive my ignorance but what medium is it?



This is actually a stock photo of someone that I manipulated with photoshop using all kinds of textures. thank you for the props


----------



## evilvampire (Oct 6, 2010)

MissHoney said:


> Beautifully dark.
> I am a photographer. Yay creativity!



Yeh i recently purchased a Canon 40D to try and avoid having to use peoples stock photos so i can incorporate into my artwork. Still learning though. You haev any work to show? Would love to see.


----------



## evilvampire (Oct 6, 2010)

A piece I did called a Matter Of Time hope everyone likes.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 26, 2010)

This probably isn't appropriate for a thread of decent, serious art, but I just found a picture I did on the Facebook Graffiti app a few years ago. It's of the Groke from The Moomins. 

I know. Looks almost _real_.




Rep if you like the bunny.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2010)

I do dabble in pencil art from time to time,though at the moment I'm more focused on my writing. If I manage to create anything worthwhile,I shall post it here first! :bow: Wonderful material here,by the way,beautiful!


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 27, 2010)

Sensually haunting -- I could look at those images for hours, EV. I draw, sometimes paint, sometimes dabble with other media, and write.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 27, 2010)

I typically really suck at art. But I do some photography and I mainly do portait sketches. I can't really draw anything but portraits, which is extremely weird, lol.

Your art is awesome  I lovelovelove dark stuff!


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 27, 2010)

evilvampire said:


> This is actually a stock photo of someone that I manipulated with photoshop using all kinds of textures. thank you for the props



Looking at the two pictures you've posted, you are incredibly talented with photoshop....a hell of a lot more than me. 

With photoshop I make forum signature images for use in my Efedding hobby, normally for my own characters but i occasionally lend myself to others. I, however, wouldnt call my work art. Yours certain is though, and it's fantastic! :bow:


----------



## evilvampire (Nov 19, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Looking at the two pictures you've posted, you are incredibly talented with photoshop....a hell of a lot more than me.
> 
> With photoshop I make forum signature images for use in my Efedding hobby, normally for my own characters but i occasionally lend myself to others. I, however, wouldnt call my work art. Yours certain is though, and it's fantastic! :bow:



Dang.... thank you so much for the compliment! Greatly appreciated.... i wouldnt be so quick to say your work isnt art my friend...


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow, those are awesome pics!!

I really don't do _much_ art anymore. For a few years there, I was totally addicted to making and coloring pixel art in Paint Shop Pro. I've been with that program since version 7 lol


----------



## graphicsgal (Nov 19, 2010)

Wonderful work! I wouldn't call myself an artist but I am a newsroom graphic designer. Mostly maps, etc. but I do dabble in freelance work once in awhile.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh, dear gods, Photoshop! -Drool- 


I only dream of having a computer worthy of such a delectible program! :doh:


----------



## evilvampire (Nov 20, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Wow, those are awesome pics!!
> 
> I really don't do _much_ art anymore. For a few years there, I was totally addicted to making and coloring pixel art in Paint Shop Pro. I've been with that program since version 7 lol



I havent used PSP in a while.... Photoshop is my prggie hehehe


----------



## evilvampire (Nov 20, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh, dear gods, Photoshop! -Drool-
> 
> 
> I only dream of having a computer worthy of such a delectible program! :doh:



yeh that prog rocks...... dear gods  hehehehhe


----------



## evilvampire (Nov 20, 2010)

This one tends to be alot of peopels fav that I did.. Its called Lady Of The Water


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, Right now I can only do slight enhancements, since all my computer can handle is what I'm using right now-- Paint.Net 

:doh:


----------



## evilvampire (Nov 20, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Well, Right now I can only do slight enhancements, since all my computer can handle is what I'm using right now-- Paint.Net
> 
> :doh:




awwwwwwwww sorry sweety.... Photoshop is a way for me to just let out some stress ya know since most of my work is darker in nature...... hopefully you can get a computer upgrade soon


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 20, 2010)

Beautiful work, B!


----------



## MattB (Nov 20, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Well, Right now I can only do slight enhancements, since all my computer can handle is what I'm using right now-- Paint.Net
> 
> :doh:


 

Yup. Paint.net for me too right now...My PC is maxed out with music programs, but seeing these pictures is really giving me the urge to try my hand at photoshop...


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2010)

I am just blown away by your talent with photoshop

the intracate detail you get into each picture is just astonishing very talented and WOW

thanks for sharing


----------



## evilvampire (Nov 20, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I am just blown away by your talent with photoshop
> 
> the intracate detail you get into each picture is just astonishing very talented and WOW
> 
> thanks for sharing



Why thank you     i have had artist block here recently withg al the shit in my life.... cant wait to start back up again..... thank you for your compliments


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 21, 2010)

I have just been accepted to a BA in Fine Art at RMIT (Melbourne)- very excited


----------



## evilvampire (Nov 22, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> I have just been accepted to a BA in Fine Art at RMIT (Melbourne)- very excited



Awesome!!! Fine art.. whew.. I only wish I was that good! Hehhehhe I wish you the best as I would be excited to. Any samples of your work anywhere?


----------



## R. Mutt (Nov 22, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> I have just been accepted to a BA in Fine Art at RMIT (Melbourne)- very excited



hey, congrats! i'm currently pulling my hair out in in pursuit of an MFA. kick some ass, take advantage of the early time to try whatever you like, and then cement what you like at the end of the program. get them experience points where you can.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Jun 12, 2011)

Here's my last month in drawings.

http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/154/e/c/look_at_my_shit__by_thatguyyoumetonce-d3hyac0.jpg

And here's one more I did of my comic's protagonist (a few days after I put that sketch dump together) that didn't turn out awful:







There's a lot more stuff I haven't scanned yet.


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Jun 13, 2011)

evilvampire said:


> Greetings everyone, new here.... figured i would ask if anyone does any form of art? I hope this isnt posted already searched and the list was so long to go through all of them but didnt see anything specifically for artists so... I do dark art most would consider here is a piece of mine.... i have a gallery but wasnt sure if i was allowed to post the link or not... if you want to know the link pm me.
> 
> This is called Alter Ego for some reason I got alot of favorites on this one...



That is some very awsome work you have there!! I am a abstract traditional artist and I mostly work with Pens. Here is one of my pics. It is called "The Dagger of Ages" 

View attachment dagger_of_ages_by_gerlock-d3gakpt.jpg


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jun 13, 2011)

Seventy-Seven said:


> Here's my last month in drawings.
> 
> http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/154/e/c/look_at_my_shit__by_thatguyyoumetonce-d3hyac0.jpg
> 
> ...



great stuff!!!


----------



## mel (Jun 13, 2011)

wow..very awesome work..  did I miss the linkk somewhere for the other work?


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Jun 13, 2011)

@Hiddenexposure: Thank you!

@Mel: Was that for me or somone else? If it was for me, thank you too, and I can repost the link or PM it to you if you can't see it for some reason.

@ Nose_body_knows: How did you get outlines that thick and clean?


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Jun 14, 2011)

Seventy-Seven said:


> @Hiddenexposure: Thank you!
> 
> @Mel: Was that for me or somone else? If it was for me, thank you too, and I can repost the link or PM it to you if you can't see it for some reason.
> 
> @ Nose_body_knows: How did you get outlines that thick and clean?



I did it all freehand, it just took a really, really long time.


----------



## Deven (Apr 30, 2012)

I couldn't sleep, and I had gotten a short box (well, the husband did when he picked up his year's worth of comic books from the shop) and I planned to move my small collection of Neon Genesis Evangelion comics into it... so I drew a free hand Rei Ayanami...

She isn't complete, and I'm not sure when she'll be done (it's finals week) but I haven't sat down and done anything in close to a year, so I'm pretty glad my skills aren't as rusty as I thought they'd be. She's got some work to do, I need to clean up the lines and the hair, but I'll do that after I'm done.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 1, 2012)

I dabble. I kinda suck, but I do feel like I'm getting better.


----------



## rickydaniels (May 10, 2012)

Nice to see some talent around here! I'm an artist as well. I have a thread in the Fine Arts Archives as well as the link to my BBW Pin Up blog.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Jul 28, 2012)

Thread necro.

Three random unfinished character designs for two different webcomics.














And a kind of rough sketch for a "set design." 11x17, but it looks way smaller here.






All of these took way longer than I thought they would.


----------



## Daimon (Jul 28, 2012)

Still more a working artist than a paid one  An old portrait I did and a recent (unfinished) sculpture ... my new passion. 

View attachment Mrs. Flinker.jpg


View attachment Male Nude.jpg


----------



## Librarygirl (Jul 29, 2012)

Not really up there with other efforts on here, but I've just bought a book and some supplies and want to start drawing manga. Literally started yesterday and here are my first attempts! 

View attachment Manga1.JPG


----------



## rickydaniels (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow! there is some really good work here! I look forward to seeing some more! I have some work posted in the Fine Arts Archieve if anyone is curious.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 29, 2012)

Daimon said:


> Still more a working artist than a paid one  An old portrait I did and a recent (unfinished) sculpture ... my new passion.



Daimon, I think the portrait of the older woman is great. How did you do that? Media? Tell me more. It looks professional. The colors are vivid and the whole effect is good as what I've seen in museums.


----------



## Daimon (Jul 30, 2012)

moore2me said:


> Daimon, I think the portrait of the older woman is great. How did you do that? Media? Tell me more. It looks professional. The colors are vivid and the whole effect is good as what I've seen in museums.



Wow, thank you for the high complement  The painting was done in oils. First I roughly blocked in all other elements using a soft charcoal stick, then on to a monochromatic oil underpainting (also known as a _grissaille_), and then a slow build up to final image (or _fat over lean_) with a few glazes for good measure.


----------



## prettyfat (Aug 2, 2012)

Daimon said:


> Still more a working artist than a paid one  An old portrait I did and a recent (unfinished) sculpture ... my new passion.[/Q
> 
> *Now those, I may even buy...*


----------



## Daimon (Aug 4, 2012)

They're "priceless" dear


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 5, 2012)

Some really talented peoples here.

i draw silly cartoons and comics


----------



## moore2me (Aug 7, 2012)

freakyfred said:


> Some really talented peoples here.
> 
> i draw silly cartoons and comics.



Dear Freakyfred, 

I really like your first cartoon. I immediately recognize it as one of my favorite movie quotes. It's from the Watchmen and it is Rorschach (played by Jackie Earle Haley). He says it to prisoners when he is incarcerated and almost kills one of them.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Sep 11, 2012)

It's funny that we should mention Rorschach, because I accidentally made this character's disguise way more like his than I intended:






---

So, there's a backstory behind this drawing, but I'm sick of telling it, so here's the abridged version: 

Something something contest to create a plus-size female superhero. Something something 200 entries of just single drawings, so since I think I'm a fairly good writer but a relatively average artist, I submitted a concept for a whole comic series with a pilot script to go with it. 
Something something psychics versus a government agency. 
Something something writing more of it now and talking to some much better artists about illustration prices. 
Something something something will probably be a thread on Dims later for it if everything works out, so anyone who might be interested can follow it.

*Here's the pilot script.*

*Here's a sketch dump with five more drawings.* 
Linked because it's enormous.

Here's a sixth one that didn't make the cut.
(Face not expressive enough, she doesn't look the way I'm picturing her, I accidentally made the dress much less formal than I meant to, shading is off for that light source, and body proportions aren't quite right.)

Also, I haven't gotten all that much feedback or criticism yet, so I'd really appreciate any, by the way.


----------

